# التصميم 3



## tag elden (17 ديسمبر 2010)

دة يا جماعة الباب السادس والسابع والثامن من كتاب التصميم الميكانيكى اسف جدا للتاخير يا رب يعجبكو ارجو كتابة تعليقاتكم على المواضيع التى اقوم برفعها لكى اتمكن من ارفاق اى موضوع انتو محتاجينة متاح عندى وجزاكم الله كل خير والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله​


----------



## tag elden (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو ارفاق كل ما تريدونة والمتاح سوف اقوم برفعة


----------



## pppppp (8 مارس 2011)

مشكور ..........ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على اي كتاب او مرجع عن التصميم الامثل


----------



## الصناعي11 (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الكتب الرائعة وارجوا ان يكتبها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (13 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

*​


----------



## سعيد ابو شلبى (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AHMED3MMM (25 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## أمين بكري (4 أبريل 2011)

*عن معاوية رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (من يرد الله به خيرا يفقه في الدين) أخرجه البخاري*


----------



## وثاب محمد عليوي (5 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على هذه الكتب الرائعة


----------



## عمر ابراهيم عبيد (5 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووور يا باش........ عايز لي كتاب بتكلم عن طريقه تصميم و تصنيع افران السباكه*
*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 أبريل 2011)

مشكور جدا يازميلنا الكريم


----------



## أبن الوطن (24 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور وعاشت ايدكم


----------



## أبو كنعان (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أمين بكري (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا شكرا شكرا
اريد كتاب عن دراسة اهتزازات الالات


----------



## jiahunhg5v (4 مارس 2012)

A cozy soft terry shell and lining combined with a durable synthetic suede outsole to produce a bootie filled with great comfort is expected from UGG Australia! It even comes with a hook and loop strap that allow the boots to come on and off easily!UGG Macie Boot: This is an adorable boot as it comes with an attached knit sock and slip on style that delivers absolute comfort The Women`s Sheepskin UGG Boots燾an be worn up or cuffed down for variety in your style This is a low boot that's bound with satin and decorated with sparkly sequins Ideal comfort and warmth were brought to peopleRelated articles： 5 2 6


----------



## yaseenrar (8 مارس 2012)

شكررررررررررررررراااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## khahan777 (19 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## هشام20 (2 يونيو 2012)

شكرا بس وين الاجزاء الي قبلهم


----------



## Doody Noody (8 يونيو 2012)

تسلم


----------

